# Pop Up Tent Repair?



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I got a 1995 Dutchmen 1203 trailer on a trade recently. It's in ok shape, but there's a tear in the one corner. Any cheap fixes that are better than duct tape?

Here's a picture of it.


0604120737a by stimmie_78, on Flickr


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Get the heaviest needle you can find, like the type used for leather. Go to the fly fishing section at your nearest store that sells fly tying supplies. Find kevlar thread. It is actually not that expensive and extremely strong. It will take some work but you can hand stitch that back together. I would find some heavy vinyl to use as a backing so the stitching will be less likely to pull through.

Franken-Pop-Up


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds like it'd work... but where do I get the heavy vinyl for a backing?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

http://veada.com/camper-canvas/tent-camper-vinyl.html

You could also use one of the ready made patch kits. I am just not sure if I trust them.

http://www.amazon.com/Camper-Awning-Canvas-Cloth-Repair/dp/B003H00JQK


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are several repair materials everyone needs to know: Bailing wire, Ductape, JBWeld... and for something like this, let me introduce you to:










This is to repair anything flexible. Get something heavy as a backing, canvas or whatever... then apply a liberal amount. Use some pieces of tape to hold everything in place and let'er dry. Great stuff!

-DallanC


----------

